# New Tax on double glazed windows



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

I heard that the government is now planning to tax on:

(1) apartments/houses with double glazed windows
(2) the age of the building.

I tell you soon enought we will be living in cardboard boxes


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I hope your not serious on this!
If anything in todays Eco-friendly world the tax should be on "single glazed windows" or better still tax reduced on buying double glazing to save energy !


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

The Grocer said:


> I hope your not serious on this!
> If anything in todays Eco-friendly world the tax should be on "single glazed windows" or better still tax reduced on buying double glazing to save energy !


I do hope I am not serious and will hear more on the news tonight... will post an update. The Greek gov is in a frenzy to pay the loan and find a gazillion ways for them to pay the huge loan.


----------



## Mitrica (Nov 16, 2010)

I know that all sellers / landlords of properties from January have to have to pay a mechanic engineer to inspect the property for insullation, sound proofing etc and provide a report before the property can be rented / sold but haven't heard about the double glazing


----------

